# Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?



## tannenmeer (10. November 2013)

*Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?*

Hallo,

Ich hab mir via Alternate.de einen Pc zusammen gestellt und hab nun fast alle Komponenten bei mir (ich hab einiges wo anders bestellt,weil günstiger)

Nun ist mir im Nachhinein ein kleines Problem Aufgefallen.
Als CPU- Lüfter hab ich den "Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition" und das Mainboard ist das GA-B85M-D3H von Gigabyte.

Der CPU Lüfter verfügt ja über 2 Lüfter, die jeweils einen 3 Polige Anschluss haben. Das Mainboard verfügt über 4 4polige Anschlüsse. 1x "CPU Fan" und 3x "SYS Fan".

Soweit ich mich belesen habe, kann man die 3 Poligen Anschlüsse problemlos an einen 4 Poligen Anschluss stecken, wobei da natürlich der 4. Pol, der wohl zur Drehzahlsteuerung (PWM) dient leer bleibt.

Normalerweiße läuft der Lüfter dann wohl auf seiner Maximalen Umdrehungszahl, insofern man dies nicht über die BIOS regelt, was bei meinem Mainboard/ bei meiner Bios(Gigabyte UEFI DualBIOS) gehen sollte, da in der Anleitung steht, dass es einen Punkt gibt, der nennt sich "CPU Fan Speed Control". Und bei diesem hat man die Auswahl zwischen Normal, Silent, Manual und Disabled. Wenn man sich für Manual entscheidet, öffnet sich ein weiterer Menu punkt, der nennt sich "Slope PWM" wobei man dort die Optionen zwischen "0,75 PWM value/°C" und "2,50 PWM value/°C" verändern kann, also sollte man dies in meinen Augen eigentlich Steuern können. (Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir dies bestätigen )

Nun gibt es aber noch das Problem, dass es ja 2 CPU Lüfter sind, ich jedoch nur einen CPU Fan Anschluss habe. Ich habe mich belesen,dass davon abgeraten wird, den einen als CPU Fan anzuschließen und den anderen als SYS Fan, da diese unterschiedlich geregelt werden. Weiterhin hab ich dort gelesen, dass es sogenannte "Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel" gibt. Dies wäre ja genau das was ich will, weil so kann man 2 Lüfter an einem Anschluss anschließen. Nun meine Frage: Wenn dieses Kabel die Lösung für mein Problem ist, benötige ich dann ein 3 Poliges Y-Kabel oder ein 4 Poliges oder ist es theoretisch egal, weil die Lüfterkabel eh nur über 3 Pole verfügen?

Beispiel für 3 Polig: http://www.amazon.de/Lüfter-Y-Adapt...tions®/dp/B000KY2VGM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
beispiel für 4 Polig: Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel 30 cm Adapter schwarz 30 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder gibt es noch ganz andere Lösungen?

In einem Datenblatt zu dem Lüfter steht folgendes:
"Die beiden Lüfter verfügen über einen 3-Pol-Stecker und können somit direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen werden. Wir haben bewusst auf einen PWM-Anschluss verzichtet. Die Standardversion nutzt nämlich einen 4poligen PWM-Stecker. Je nachdem wie gut die Mainboard-Steuerung arbeitet, kann der Lüfter dann relativ leise arbeiten oder wird mit 12 Volt angesteuert und ist dann deutlich hörbar. Die PCGH-Edition arbeitet dagegen völlig unabhängig von Lüftersteuerungen und ist selbst mit einer Spannung von 12 Volt kaum hörbar." (Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition: Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und besserer Kühlleistung [Anzeige])

Was für mich so klingt, als solle er mit beiden Lüftern dauerhaft bei 800 U/min laufen.

Gruß, tannenmeer


----------



## Uter (14. November 2013)

*AW: Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?*



tannenmeer schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich belesen habe, kann man die 3 Poligen Anschlüsse problemlos an einen 4 Poligen Anschluss stecken, wobei da natürlich der 4. Pol, der wohl zur Drehzahlsteuerung (PWM) dient leer bleibt.


Ja, das geht problemlos.



tannenmeer schrieb:


> Normalerweiße läuft der Lüfter dann wohl auf seiner Maximalen Umdrehungszahl, insofern man dies nicht über die BIOS regelt, was bei meinem Mainboard/ bei meiner Bios(Gigabyte UEFI DualBIOS) gehen sollte, da in der Anleitung steht, dass es einen Punkt gibt, der nennt sich "CPU Fan Speed Control". Und bei diesem hat man die Auswahl zwischen Normal, Silent, Manual und Disabled. Wenn man sich für Manual entscheidet, öffnet sich ein weiterer Menu punkt, der nennt sich "Slope PWM" wobei man dort die Optionen zwischen "0,75 PWM value/°C" und "2,50 PWM value/°C" verändern kann, also sollte man dies in meinen Augen eigentlich Steuern können. (Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir dies bestätigen )


Das klingt stark danach, dass dein Board Lüfter nur über PWM regeln kann. Wenn du keine Option zur Lüftersteuerung über die Spannung findest, dann kannst du die Lüfter nicht regeln.



tannenmeer schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Kabel die Lösung für mein Problem ist, benötige ich dann ein 3 Poliges Y-Kabel oder ein 4 Poliges oder ist es theoretisch egal, weil die Lüfterkabel eh nur über 3 Pole verfügen?


Ist egal.



tannenmeer schrieb:


> Was für mich so klingt, als solle er mit beiden Lüftern dauerhaft bei 800 U/min laufen.


 Kann ja, muss aber nicht. Hör sie dir einfach unter 12V an, wenn sie dir leise genug sind, dann musst du sie nicht drosseln/steuern.


----------



## freezy94 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?*

Versuchs mit einem Y-Kabel.


----------



## Fafafin (15. November 2013)

*AW: Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?*

Es ist egal, ob du ein 3-poliges oder 4-poliges Y-Kabel nimmst.
Mit einem Y-Kabel laufen beide Lüfter auf 100% (12V) und sind dabei kaum hörbar. 
Das ist auch die Grundidee der PCGH-Edition: 2 leise Lüfter auf 800 U/min anstelle eines geregelten Lüfters bis 1400 U/min.
Du könntest die Lüfter auch direkt am Netzteil betreiben: 4-Pin Molex auf 2x3-Pin-Lüfter.
Ebenfalls möglich ist es bei deinem Board, beide CPU-Lüfter als Chassis-Fan 1 und 2 anzuklemmen und im Bios auf eine identische Festdrehzahl einzustellen. Aber ob das Sinn macht, 
Wenn du den CPU-Lüfter unbedingt über's Board regeln möchtest, musst du leider 2 neue PWM-Lüfter kaufen, z.B. Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost Pure Plus PWM-Lüfter, da ist der PWM-Y-Adapter bereits inklusive. Bei 40€ für den PCGH-Mugen 4 würde ich aber keine weiteren 20€ für 2 neue Lüfter ausgeben wollen.


----------



## Westcoast (15. November 2013)

*AW: Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?*

Ich würde beide lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel an cpufan anschliessen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (15. November 2013)

*AW: Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> Ich würde beide lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel an cpufan anschliessen.


 
Dito.


----------



## freezy94 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Standard 2 CPU Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen - wie?*

Meine Idee rockt.


----------

